# Divisions



## Cloud Cover (15 Mar 2005)

How many Reg Navy, Naval Reserves and ex- Navy types do we have on board, and what department?

I'll start off - I was a NESOP, and prior to that a Mar El.

Next?


----------



## FSTO (15 Mar 2005)

Reg force MARS


----------



## kincanucks (15 Mar 2005)

Firecontrolman then NESOP then NET(T) and now ARMY!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Mar 2005)

Ex-Army now NCI-Op


----------



## Cronicbny (16 Mar 2005)

Res 00114 (NCIOP)


----------



## Grimey (17 Mar 2005)

314 stoker


----------



## OnTrack (17 Mar 2005)

Recently retired MARS LCdr.


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Mar 2005)

RegF 00117 (NETC)


----------



## NavalGent (17 Mar 2005)

MARS, goin through school under ROTP


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Mar 2005)

Reg Force, 00116 NET(A) Formerly 283

NS


----------



## hugh19 (17 Mar 2005)

was a DMECH r315 for 11 years now a NESOP 276 for last 5


----------



## 277to081 (22 Mar 2005)

Joined the Reg Force Navy in 98 in the newly created Nav Comm trade (Nav Sig, and Nav Rad Op amalgamation), have just sent in my acceptance to my COTP Offer to AESOp!


----------



## MissHardie (22 Mar 2005)

Res MARS - just about to finish NETP-O.

MissHardie


----------



## Sam69 (28 Mar 2005)

Naval Aviator - 32A - Air Det (Reg F)

Sea King Driver  ;D

Sam


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 Mar 2005)

Sea King Tacco- ANAV

Naval Aviator.  Former Air Det Ops O, Former Air O.


----------



## LS Blogins (29 Mar 2005)

312 Mar Eng Mech >


----------



## Sundborg (29 Mar 2005)

NET 285  (118)   CFNES Det. St. John's


----------



## Seaman_Navy (30 Mar 2005)

Res NCIOP, about to transfer to Reg force


----------



## NavyGunner (6 Apr 2005)

Reg force

Naval Weapons Tech MOSID 00017, formerly 065, formerly Weapons Underwater 062  :-\  :


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 May 2005)

Anybody else?


----------



## mcdvnav (11 Jun 2005)

RES MARS on FNO now.


----------



## Cloud Cover (1 Nov 2006)

Bump. 

See lots of new members here lately. Sound off.

Cheers


----------



## DONT_PANIC (1 Nov 2006)

Reserve NCIOP, probably go reg for a few years once i'm done my degree.


----------



## SoF (1 Nov 2006)

Res Navcomm, going reg force soon.


----------



## navymich (1 Nov 2006)

Not a new member, but I have never responded to this thread.

Reserve. Joined as a NavSig, amalgamated to NavComm, been in for 15+ years.  Currently have a CT in for AC Op.


----------



## Sub_Guy (1 Nov 2006)

Reg Navcomm currently have OT in for AESop


----------



## Torlyn (1 Nov 2006)

Reg MARS (well, on the route to be, but you get the idea)

T


----------



## sparker (1 Nov 2006)

Naval Communications operator, NDADOP 274, I wish I was still in, the new trade
sounds pretty good. Although I suspect the workload is now even more intense.


----------



## Sub_Guy (1 Nov 2006)

the new trade sounds pretty good. Although I suspect the workload is now even more intense.

You would think the workload would be more intense, but it isn't.  Ships now send most of their messages ashore via OUTLOOK, yeah they send it to us at NRS via email.  When I arrived on my first ship (IRO) we had the bdcst numbers rollover in 3.5 weeks, close to 13,000 incoming/outgoing messages 3 broadcasts.  Now you get messages over email.   The IT side of it is OK, but for the most part we are held hostage by the unions who won't let us troubleshoot our shiplan servers, MARPAC has 2 SME's on the shiplan and I think they will be holding on to their empire for a while yet.  Ashore we can only do so much, but we usually end up doing the jobs that the civies don't want to do, or can't be bothered to do (blackberry resets, printer resets, email restorals) 

What most people are noticing is that the trade is watered down we are knowledgeable in all areas of (262/274 trades) but we have no experts.  Gone are the days when you got off watch feeling brain dead from all the activity that occurred on watch, now you have to deal with calls from ops when Chat goes yellow, and fighting to get on a computer to surf the net or play games.  The future of our trade does look appealing to some, but not me, hence the OT.  I need a more challenging/exciting job.


----------



## sparker (1 Nov 2006)

Hey Sub_guy, you paint a pretty depressing picture(unless of course everyone likes to be a skiver now)
When I first was in I was sent to a teletype ship with antiquated breadboards etc. now that
was work,  between morse code and properly tuning racalls it was pretty mind numbing
after you finished your watch. It sounds like there is lots of free time now
aahh those days of tickertape flying everywhere.


----------



## Sub_Guy (1 Nov 2006)

That's just my opinion and by no means am I a skiver and for the most part our trade is full of hard working people.  
There are some issues that I think are hurting our trade.

1. No more fleet exam, AB's get them just for breathing.
2. Nesop/Tasop/Nciop all get spec pay.  Now this is touchy and if you talk to an HONEST ops type they will agree that Navcomms should be getting it.  Lets be honest here, port lookout gets spec pay while the LS running OOW maneuvers doesn't?  But that argument could go on forever, not to mention that our job ashore is somewhat more demanding that our job at sea (most times).  

We still manage to attract new personnel, (I think the IT skills lure them in), there are quite a few OT's out as well.  I miss the old stuff.
Now there is no challenge as my 4 year old daughter can use chat and email.


----------



## SoF (2 Nov 2006)

Sub, I'm a naval reservist and just finished bmq in the summer and plan to put in my ct for a reg force navcomm. What do/did you like about the trade?, such as your training on and off ship.


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 Nov 2006)

Likes
1.  Training, Navcomms I think have one of the largest training budgets in the navy and most of it is I.T related stuff
2.  Always in the "know" rumours can fly around the ship all day long, but we know what's going on
3.  I really like working in the CCR, usually with a MS supervising, junior people learn to supervise/lead/ early on in their career
Navcomms tend to do well on PLQ
4.  Working shift work at NRS, I really like working there, but it all depends who you work for, I have keeners below me and relaxed supervisors who let the keeners run the show.  There are other watches with some unhappy people on them but you can't keep everyone happy.
5.  Although very very very short, working on the Vic, Navcomms have the best job on the boat, there only 2 and you work 6 hour shifts.
Overall I like the trade, there isn't another trade in the Navy that I would want to be, Navcomms have one of the best foreign port duty watches, we work in our space which is out of sight of everyone else.  Working on the bridge is good, but you are under a microscope up there and if you make a mistake it will be noticed!  TRUST ME.....I still feel the burn from my mistake I made 5 years ago.  Anyway thats how you learn, if you aren't making the odd mistake then you aren't learning.

Anyway I had a taste of Hotels/td pay/"lunch money" on the submarine, so I figured I would take the smell of a$$ out of the picture and try my luck at AESOP!

Dislikes 
1.  Working as a LS at NRS (MS now) that wasn't fun, you have close to 30 killicks trying to get their leaf, think about that for a second
2.  Training we get all this IT training and we almost never get a chance to use it!  
3.  People who resist change, trust me this is deflating when you run into one of these, sad but these guys usually hold key positions (J61)
change will not occur until these guys retire

I do like the trade, but I don't find the work challenging nor exciting, I like the navy there are some silly things that irk me but thats me, silly little things piss me off
Morning joke, pipes on ship its lunch time I know its time to eat but the navy has to announce this?, time wasted cleaning I like cleaning but when I have to sit there for 2 hours cleaning a 6 foot square just because I have to be cleaning for 2 hours is stupid.  

The job is good, and for the most part the people are good too, ask around there are plenty navcomms kicking around.  NavyMitch is one, and pigpen is one too I am sure they will give you more information.

Had a taste of Hotels/Td Pay/"lunch Money" on the submarine, I figured I would take the smell of a$$ out of the picture and join the airforce as an AESop (try to as messages won't be cut for 2 more months)


----------



## SoF (2 Nov 2006)

Thx for the info Sub


----------



## navymich (2 Nov 2006)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> ...ask around there are plenty navcomms kicking around.  NavyMitch is one...



Sub_guy, you and I are great ones to ask with us both having our own CT's in, eh?  LOL

But seriously, I like the trade.  Or rather, I _liked_ the trade.  Time for me to move on now, but SoF, if you have any other questions, please feel free to post them.  I see alot of other threads started trade-specific.  I think there is one on NavComms, or one with lots in it.  If not, maybe some of this can be split off and a thread started.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Nov 2006)

HT 00124.  Former Meathead, Reserve Gunner.  18 yr Reg, 5 Res.  Enjoy the Navy still, and don't regret moving on from my former life.


----------



## flames9 (2 Nov 2006)

Started off in the Army reserves (N Sask R, B Coy),then Reg Force Navy NCIOP, then remustered to AESop (PO2 or Cpl AESop, hmmm), now a dumb civy back in school in the DC area.  Enjoyed my time in all 3 branches, plus and minuses in all 3 (less so AESop, lol)  Navy was a blast, great people, but truly enjoyed myself in the Air Force. Damn women complicating my life, lol  Felt soo guilty taking full TD and staying in hotels, lol. Must admit always jealous of the CCR types, hidden away in their own world, away from prying eyes.


----------



## trigger324 (3 Nov 2006)

former r031, now reg force sonar op.  someday will call myself 00019.


----------



## Collin.t (3 Nov 2006)

Former comm rsch, former clerk, NES OP on training now, love the trade so far and very excited to work in that trade for the first time in my time with the Canadian military


----------



## S McPhee (3 Nov 2006)

Reg force NES OP doing my QL3.  Hmmm... in fact I think Collin T. is in my class.


----------



## Navy_Blue (5 Nov 2006)

Past life R031 Camron Highlanders of Ottawa (I miss those guys). Now MAREL soon to be E-TECH still loving it.

Cheers....


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (5 Nov 2006)

I didn't see this one till now either (NavyMich) so here goes:

Reg Force MARS     (77-81)             West Coast Training and HMCS Kootenay        
NAV Res Chaplain    (85-89)             HMCS Discovery and Supp Res
Reg Force Chaplain  (90-Present)     Pet (RCD & 2RCHA), Goose Bay, Esquimalt, Gagetown, Halifax


----------



## fear-acfhuinn luinge (15 Nov 2006)

Former Reg force NESOP
Current Reserve Boatswain (full time for the last decade and still going) : Why did I ever get out?


----------



## Cloud Cover (15 Nov 2006)

Welcome aboard to everyone!

So we have a growing Navy contingent, which is good to see.

If anybody has some ideas on improving the Navy part of the site, PM me and we'll try and get make things happen.

There is lots of interesting stuff going on in the Navy these days, so there is plenty to discuss.

Cheers


----------



## navymich (15 Nov 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> ...If anybody has some ideas on improving the Navy part of the site, PM me and we'll try and get make things happen...



And before anyone says it, NO it won't automatically improve once I get my transfer to AF, but thanks anyway.... :


----------



## armyvern (15 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> And before anyone says it, NO it won't automatically improve once I get my transfer to AF, but thanks anyway.... :


Is that before or after you get all your kit sorted out?  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> And before anyone says it, NO it won't automatically improve once I get my transfer to AF, but thanks anyway.... :



You can take the girl out of the Navy...but you'll never take the Navy out of the Girl!  ;D


----------



## navymich (15 Nov 2006)

That's for sure In Hoc Signo.  After more then 15 years, I'm Navy through and through.  It's going to be a big culture shock.  For me AND them....lol.

Librarian, you had to bring up the kit didn't you?   ugh....15 years of Navy DEU's anyone??


----------



## fear-acfhuinn luinge (16 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> And before anyone says it, NO it won't automatically improve once I get my transfer to AF, but thanks anyway.... :



Hmmm - sounds like a NAVCOM I know. ???


----------



## who980 (18 Nov 2006)

Another 00299 Nav Comm here currently at NRS Esquimalt.

Ryan


----------



## TN2IC (19 Nov 2006)

I'm a trucker with FLog


----------



## navymich (19 Nov 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I'm a trucker with FLog



Psst TN2IC....you posted in the Navy forums....hehe.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jaydub (19 Nov 2006)

Regular NCI Op currently posted to OSCP Esquimalt.

I did a brief stint in the reserves as a Gunner before hand.


----------



## CallOfDuty (19 Nov 2006)

Reg force NET (radar), in training.......rotting away here in Halifax on my 63 week long QL3 :boring:


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Psst TN2IC....you posted in the Navy forums....hehe.  Welcome aboard!



So are you going to change to Airforcemich?


----------



## navymich (19 Nov 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> So are you going to change to Airforcemich?



I have been thinking about changing it, but navymich is who I am, so not sure yet.  Any ideas from anyone??  My original thought had been "navyafmich", but found out that you can't do strikethroughs in the usernames, so that is out.


----------



## armyvern (19 Nov 2006)

ZoomieMich


----------



## Cloud Cover (19 Nov 2006)

Michmatch


----------



## TN2IC (19 Nov 2006)

I am trying to get use to the Navy Slang...


I worked for the Base Asst. CPO once..and he told that the heads were down the hall. I stoped him and ask him what head's were.

Kinda Funny.

Gave me a odd look.


----------



## spud (19 Nov 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Michmatch



Use your squirrel name....." Lieutenant Bushkisser"   >

Or not!

potato


----------



## fear-acfhuinn luinge (21 Nov 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I am trying to get use to the Navy Slang...
> 
> 
> I worked for the Base Asst. CPO once..and he told that the heads were down the hall. I stoped him and ask him what head's were.
> ...


----------



## Neill McKay (22 Nov 2006)

fear-acfhuinn luinge said:
			
		

> Mind you, last time I was giving drill and said 'leg parallel to the deck' I thought the warrant assessing me would have a kitten.



Because of your use of naval terminology, or because you're only supposed to raise your foot 6"?


----------



## Roadracer (22 Nov 2006)

00299 NAV COMM 
East Coast
I've been around long enough that I learned to type on my 3's course using a manual typewriter


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (22 Nov 2006)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Because of your use of naval terminology, or because you're only supposed to raise your foot 6"?



6" sounds a bit high! ever tried lifting your foot that high when you're at sea and it's Hands Fall in on the Flight Deck?? You'd keel right over Bye! Lift the sucker enough to slide it across the deck and in beside the other one and if you start to fall over (cause the ship is heaving and bucking) spread your feet a little further apart! ;D


----------



## Halifax Tar (24 Nov 2006)

YARRRRRRRRRRR Lol Cheers from the Toronto lads!

Victulating Storesman here... Better known as the vittaller


----------



## fear-acfhuinn luinge (25 Nov 2006)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Because of your use of naval terminology, or because you're only supposed to raise your foot 6"?



'Deck' As for the six inches, well when you instruct recruits, they prefer it a little higher.


----------



## Halifax Tar (27 Nov 2006)

I always thought it was funny we spend 10 weeks give or take shaping these tad-polls into proper pusser form then the jump off the bus at CFB Nameyournavybase and are then informed in squads to float test all that pusser CF D&D veet veet. 

And then us Sup Dept folks make our way to Borden and are feed to the army lions.


----------

